# firefox-sync



## schlub (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm trying to install firefox-sync 1.5,2 from ports. I run 'make install' and the output indicates that the install was completed:


```
v /usr/ports/www/firefox-sync/work/firefox-sync-1.5/dist/stage/weave-1.5-rel.xpi /usr/ports/www/firefox-sync/work/firefox-sync-1.5/dist/xpi/weave-1.5-rel.xpi
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/xpi/{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}
(cd /usr/local/lib/xpi/{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}; tar -xf /usr/ports/www/firefox-sync/work/firefox-sync-1.5/dist/xpi/weave-1.5-rel.xpi)
/usr/sbin/chown -R root:wheel /usr/local/lib/xpi/{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}/
/bin/chmod -R a+rX,go-w /usr/local/lib/xpi/{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef}/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/firefox3/extensions
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/lib/xpi/{340c2bbc-ce74-4362-90b5-7c26312808ef} /usr/local/lib/firefox3/extensions
===>   Registering installation for firefox-sync-1.5,2
```

Yet, when I launch Firefox (3.6.4), the extension/addon doesn't get loaded. Any ideas?

I'm using 8.1-RELEASE.


----------



## schlub (Nov 3, 2010)

So no one else has tried to do this? 

Am I missing the point of the ports system? Shouldn't packages in ports build on RELEASE?

More specifically, if they build on release, shouldn't they work with other already running libraries/software?


----------



## alelab (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,
I use www/firefox-sync with the lastest version of www/Firefox 3.6.12,1 on my laptop under 8.1-STABLE
I can run it without problem. I just have to reinstall it after firefox upgrade.
Furthermore, you use a version marked as vulnerable. 
My advice is to start to upgrade to the lastest version available of Firefox.


----------

